# coding cpt code 10120



## Babsss (May 22, 2017)

I need help with modifier.  Physician performed an excision of body piercing on the left and right side of the abdomen due to infection.  I am looking at the code 10120.  Would I use 10120 RT and 10120LT, or 10120 with 50 modifier.  My gut says to get paid use the RT and LT.  The insurance is Tricare.


----------



## CodingKing (May 22, 2017)

Anatomic or bilateral modifiers would not apply to this code (unlike, arm or leg codes, there is no right and left subcutaneous tissue). Its MUE of 3 so it will likely be one line with 2 units or possibly 2 lines with 59 or XS on the second line.


----------



## Babsss (May 22, 2017)

Thank you.  I did not think of it like that because I new my diagnosis is more detailed LT and RT.  That makes more sense.


----------

